# Powerful Long Life Bands



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,
Could anyone recommend any powerful(hunting), durable bands or tubes. As I am really struggling to find decent hunting bands that last.​Thanks,​​DarthJ​


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thera Band Gold


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

above is good sound advice, if you want more information you would have to be more specific, draw length, ammo used, how accurate are you, distance to targets, what type of frame, your question left out enough detail that its hard to really reply.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thera Tube silver with a +50 Haste enchant, gemmed with a delicate inferno ruby for the extra 40 agi.

But in all seriousness, just how strong a band can you handle at 13 years old?


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

i can manage about 85lb draw if i use my right hand


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

how LARGE ARE YOU?and what are you using to measure that draw?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

4 strand Thera Tube Black should give you the strength you are looking for then (approx 80lb @ 300% elongation).

Cant wait to see a vid of you shooting it.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I weighed 85 lbs at 13


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i'd love to see that vid myself! or maybe a photo of those guns


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A photo of a thirteen year old's guns???







This ain't that kind of forum! Lets keep the focus on slingshots. LOL


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

treefork said:


> A photo of a thirteen year old's guns???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Have you though of 7mm squares. seems like they are easy to find in the UK.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Bells of Hythe do a range of bands including square rubber and tubes. Check their website. (No affiliation, but have been a satisfied customer in the past). Think their stuff is a bit expensive myself, but I'm tight..........

Barnett bands ( their normal ones) will do the job, are easily available, and can be improved if you change the pouches.

Theraband tubes seem to get a good reputation - am sure there are others on here who have experience of them, not used them myself. Boxes of the tubing can be bought fairly easily in the UK.

Dankung tubes last well and are very capable of hunting.


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

I think you maybe thinking of lifting 85 pounds, it is almost impossible for a human to pull that with a slingshot let alone at 13...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

tomshot123 said:


> I think you maybe thinking of lifting 85 pounds, it is almost impossible for a human to pull that with a slingshot let alone at 13...


yeah... thinking of an 85# longbow as reference... holy spiders...


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

probably :S


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Troll?


----------



## DarthjonesofAzeroth (Jul 4, 2012)

peakshooter said:


> Bells of Hythe do a range of bands including square rubber and tubes. Check their website. (No affiliation, but have been a satisfied customer in the past). Think their stuff is a bit expensive myself, but I'm tight..........
> 
> Barnett bands ( their normal ones) will do the job, are easily available, and can be improved if you change the pouches.
> 
> ...


will do thanks mate


----------

